# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGWorkshop  GPGWorkshop extra update ver 4.2

## mohamed73

GPGWorkshop extra update ver 4.2 Service center manager _- Added total paid amount on Informer tab
- Added total parts amount on Informer tab
- fixed problem with VAT
- fixed downloading in Manual Update form_ Repair library _- added new brands and models
- added POWER and Inverter schematics for TV (LED,LCD,PLASMA)
- fixed some double files in database 
- added new driver(x32) for dongle in GPGWorkshopsetup and on site_  *Download last setup:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Buy dongle:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Activation for Infinity box and dongles users: * http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f296/gpg-workshop-software-activation-infinity-box-products-1469830/

----------

